# Does anyone know my horse?!



## LizzieRC1313 (11 March 2013)

Hi,

I got my horse 16.1 grey gelding 'Dermot' two years ago through a friend of a friend. His previous owner told us a brief outline of what he had done previous to being with us, but we have no solid reliable evidence. There is literally nothing in his passport other than a name and address registered in Cheshire (  I won't give the name out on here but PM me if this info is ringing any bells). 
We don't even know how old he is and have no clue about his breeding.

So those are his deets, if anyone thinks they know anything about his previous life I would love to know!! 

Thanks to anyone that can help!


----------



## xloopylozzax (11 March 2013)

you just want the IMG code, like this


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (11 March 2013)

I'm struggling to add a photo so if you think you may have known him then PM me and I'll forward one. x


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (11 March 2013)

xloopylozzax said:



			you just want the IMG code, like this





Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Boxers (11 March 2013)

Have you written to the Cheshire address?


----------



## Bayneddie (11 March 2013)

I'm afraid I can't help you but since my other half is called Dermot and he's a handsome grey-haired chap too this made me giggle  (odd name for a horse though )


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (16 March 2013)

I'm sorry I don't know your horse, but I have PM'd you about the adress x


----------



## Queenbee (17 March 2013)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			Hi,

I got my horse 16.1 grey gelding 'Dermot' two years ago through a friend of a friend. His previous owner told us a brief outline of what he had done previous to being with us, but we have no solid reliable evidence. There is literally nothing in his passport other than a name and address registered in Cheshire (  I won't give the name out on here but PM me if this info is ringing any bells). 
We don't even know how old he is and have no clue about his breeding.

So those are his deets, if anyone thinks they know anything about his previous life I would love to know!! 

Thanks to anyone that can help!
		
Click to expand...

what type of breeding does he look like in the flesh?  also how old would you guess he is?


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (20 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			what type of breeding does he look like in the flesh?  also how old would you guess he is?
		
Click to expand...

He is very Irish looking, so I'd say there is some irish draught in there somewhere. Outside of that he could be anything? His age is also a mystery, I'd hazard a guess based on what the vet  and various instructors have said that he is about 12 now, which would make him 10 when we got him. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (20 March 2013)

Oh and I've just checked his passport and he was registered in Winsford, Cheshire back in 2006.


----------

